# The Works Drain, Manchester - March 2012.



## Gone85 (Mar 14, 2012)

First time I explored this was about two years ago.


I returned with the exploring legend Jimmy to get a better set this time around. I was more interested in getting photos whereas
Jimmy was having invisible battles with spiders, dirty water, drain shrimp and other general filth.


The Works Drain is made up nearly entirely of brick piping ranging around the 7/8ft mark. The drain features some spray crete sections,
a half blocked split, various manhole entrances, a big straicase and the P37 penstock and manual controls.


The drain is a Combined Sewer Overflow (CSO) that spills out into the River Irk, the Works is the big brother of SSSI drain further
downstream.


We both had fat wader breach on the way out, not because of the depth of the water but rather the amount of holes we've collected
over the years, time for a new pair of waders I reckon.


































Thanks for looking, Gone.​


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 14, 2012)

Your persisance paid off. Wonderful photos, esp. #2 & 5. 
Sod the waders, just accept you're gonna get soaked, and bring spare comfy trousers for the way home! 
Cheers for sharing your adventure, looks fab!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2012)

Amazing brickwork,great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the photos but yuck to the goo coming out of the waders, bet you needed a few showers after that.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 15, 2012)

I might have to pop in The Works soon


----------



## King Al (Mar 16, 2012)

Great pics Gone, shame about the wader breach!


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 16, 2012)

wow great place would love to go there


----------

